# Bobke Road ID Spots



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm liking the new series of spots with Bobke and no one wanting to ride with him. Corny and humorous. What say you?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I also find them humorous and better than most commercials I've seen lately.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

OK I'm not the most up to date on pro women's cycling, but I wish Bobke would have pulled out onto the time trial course and asked if she wanted to ride.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to ride with Bobke


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I like that it's simple humor. It's not putting me on the floor, but it's not desperate in trying to do so. I liked the Phil & Paul ones the most


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd so ride with Bob.

But I'm desperate.

(I love those Bobke commercials  ). 


But... one more Izod/Wheezer craptastic song, or dog hiding his bone from the cat commercial and I'm going to poke my eyes out.


Little kid on the Big Wheels is adorable. 


One thing I found interesting is the demographic a lot of these commercials are pandering to...seen the price on the Land Rover lease? Holy crap. Seen the pretty people living it up on boats in exotic locales (Izod)? And what about those crazy tilt-a-whirl computrainers...those must cost a small fortune. Little kid on Big Wheels... seen daddy's car?

I'm starting to feel like cycling is the new golf. Next thing you know there will be exclusive cycling clubs that cost Average Joe's yearly salary just to join.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

They were ok at first, but like most Tour commercials they're starting to get old since they're shown so much. I've had that Izod Weezer song wearing out my brain for the last two weeks, courtesy of the 5+ times a day I've heard it.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

ohvrolla said:


> OK I'm not the most up to date on pro women's cycling, *but I wish Bobke would have pulled out onto the time trial course and asked if she wanted to ride*.




That would've been hilarious! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'd so ride with Bob.
> 
> But I'm desperate.
> 
> ...


:lol:...as long as it gets us good race coverage. I remember watching the Giro on a 1"x1" online video stream back in 2002 because no one I knew had the cable coverage. That was the first live video I can remember. Before that, and even after that for many races, it was cyclingnews' live updates.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

BAi9302010 said:


> :lol:...*as long as it gets us good race coverage. * I remember watching the Giro on a 1"x1" online video stream back in 2002 because no one I knew had the cable coverage. That was the first live video I can remember. Before that, and even after that for many races, it was cyclingnews' live updates.




Good point. Us little people like bike racing too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> ...the demographic a lot of these commercials are pandering to...


uhh... yeah... here in suburbia where $10k bikes show up on the beginner lady's rides... let's just say I think the marketers understand their demographics quite well.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Tour Day France*

I'm not good on the internets, but I like those old Bobke promos for the Giro where he plays some old feeble Italian bike rider (sniffing the ground that his idol rode on) and some mafia don (can't find 'em on UTube).

Has he said "Tour DAY France" yet?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JaeP said:


> I'm not good on the internets, but I like those old Bobke promos for the Giro where he plays some old feeble Italian bike rider (sniffing the ground that his idol rode on) and some mafia don (can't find 'em on UTube).
> 
> Has he said "Tour DAY France" yet?




(Holy crap! Hi JaeP. Been a long time, bud. 

How's my favorite avatar?  ).

Back on topic, I can't remember the commercials you're speaking of. But I do miss Bobke's "Tour DAY Fraaance." 

I also miss Bobke bobble-heads.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> uhh... yeah... *here in suburbia where $10k bikes show up on the beginner lady's rides.*.. let's just say I think the marketers understand their demographics quite well.




No kidding???? Ugh. 


On another note I have to laugh here, because every time that commercial with the smokey and sultry James Bond woman in leather, unzips those leathers and jumps into the ($1.4 million) stealth yacht, I can't help but think "_Creaky approves of those_."


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

The quality of the ads during this year's TDF seems to be better than in years past. But can anyone tell me why advertisers run the same damn commercial every hour for three weeks? Doesn't every viewer tune it out after the 111th time? Will repetition really make me want to wear that Izod crap? I mean, I didn't even wear Izod back when I was a preppie tool.

At least we're not being forced to sit through all those godawful General car insurance commercials like during the Giro. 

But back on topic, I'm hoping they end the TDF with a spot where Jens agrees to go for a ride with Bob. Then Jens drops him on the first climb.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Great idea! Rep points for you.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm hoping they end the TDF with a spot where Jens agrees to go for a ride with Bob. Then Jens drops him on the first climb.


... after crashing two times in the process. :thumbsup:


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd like to ride with Bobke

+1


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> But... one more Izod/Wheezer craptastic song...


I find it really creepy that they are singing about the dawning of a "Brave New World" and showing people engaged in hedonistic consumer excess.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Those Bobke commercials are brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I see a future for Bobke as the reincarnation of Jim Varney.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im surprised they didnt tie into a "ride with bob" comtest this year. they have done it in the past. maybe they were afraid he would break his leg again...

i agree that the marketers know EXACTLY who they are marketing to.

and as far as the commercial repetition. they take advertiser dollars where they can. they strike deals for number of spots, and nobody cares much which ad runs in that spot. itrs really no different than watching nothing but nfl games and commercials. the big differemce is while there is a max of 2 games per network each week, le tour is aired at least three times a day for nearly a month straight.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just to thread jack... anybody have any idea how much a spot costs? I just can't imagine RoadID's margins are that thick, or that they are selling enough wristbands to cover super-expensive airtime.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i crack up watching those, the sound he makes uggghhhhhhughghhhhgh does it for me


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

hawker12 said:


> I'm liking the new series of spots with Bobke and no one wanting to ride with him. Corny and humorous. What say you?


I like 'em. They are fun and corny, and they reinforce the tag line (we'll ride with you...)


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> just to thread jack... anybody have any idea how much a spot costs? I just can't imagine RoadID's margins are that thick, or that they are selling enough wristbands to cover super-expensive airtime.


they got $20 from me...


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Seedy Shoes*

The Sidi ads being shown on Eurosport are seriously ghey (as they were last year when they used Contadork): this time the concept is a chef cooking up parts of a Sidi shoe (ratchets, heel caps, etc) to create a delicious meal for a diner in an Italian restaurant. Roles played by Basso and Nibali, with plenty of parmesan cheese and Parma ham. Bork.






Contadork prepares to marry his shoes:






But the Pozzato one from last year really took the biscuit. It looks like he's _really _ excited about his shoes.






Cyclists must dread their agent's call saying, "It's your turn to do the Sidi ads this year."


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> just to thread jack... anybody have any idea how much a spot costs? I just can't imagine RoadID's margins are that thick, or that they are selling enough wristbands to cover super-expensive airtime.


I assume that there is a large profit on each Road ID sold, probably doesn't cost more than a dollar to make.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Love my Road ID, but if I didn't already have one, I'd really consider one now...love Bob's "aaaarggggg" he does. The one with Alison Starnes, she looks like she trying not to laugh through that one. Would love to see the outtakes.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Well Bobke is the man! The stupid Leaf, Izod, and Michelob Ultra. Remember bikes are made in factories, most of which are in Red China, thats why I'm oldcannondale. USA baby!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had more than enough of the Izod commercial. Although it doesn't help that not only do I see it during the Tour, but also during IRL races.


----------

